# You will All Want One MWUHAHAHAHA



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

That is my juvenile attempt to laugh like an evil villain!!!

A few weeks back Magic Torch posted a topic about his hand made leather pouches.

I am not shy when it comes to asking questions as I believe that if you don't ask you won't know, so I asked him if he would make one for me.

The guy is a gentleman and a brilliant leather workman, artisan, genius,.....sorry i'm not sure of the correct term.

He explained a few options to me and I chose one that I thought would suit me.

This is what I received from him.

I am not a fussy person but I definitely do not like to feel let down or ripped off. If anyone has a chance to deal with Magic Torch you will find that that is the complete opposite after you have got your order.

The pouch when you first look at it just oozes quality and workmanship, the attention to detail is astounding and no matter how long I look at it I always seem to find a different way of appreciating the time and effort and skill and dedication to a craft and more and more and more.

This is by far the best money I have spent on leather so far and as the heading states you will all want one!!!

I cannot recommend enough to any of you on the forum who like quality and usability when it comes to holding your balls of steel... or lead depending on your weight preference..... Hee Hee Hee

Here are a few pictures. I tried so hard to capture how incredibly fantastic these pouches are but my photography skills are not the best.

YOU ALL NEED TO GET ONE OF THESE

.










































My wife has just asked me if I am getting a commission from this review and I will tell you guys what I told her .

"I am not getting commission as I have already received more than I could ask for"

Thank you Jamie

Enough said

Clint


----------



## daveee88 (Mar 8, 2012)

I enquired with magic torch about one of these a few days ago and I thought what he's charging for them is well worth the money!...nice to hear from someone who has actually purchased one. Looks like I'll have to start saving as one of these is definitely on my wishlist! Thanks..Dave


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

There super nice! Enjoy.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I wholeheartedly agree, Clint! When I purchased my Ammo Pouch [holds heaps!] the communication proved to be a "top selling point" from Jamie!

I love the pouch I have and am considering another in the Natural Aged Red-Rust color.

I wish him all the best as his Leather skills are terrific! Just what this forum needs. Thanks: Magic Torch!

DB


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I can confirm no commission was paid :d, thanks Clint a very kind review (I was going to make a reference about looking after balls etc, I decided against it).


----------

